# Programas de simulación y diseño de circuitos electrónicos



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 12, 2005)

*Electronics WorkBench Multisim -> NI Multisim*
Un programa de simulación de circuitos analógicos y digitales muy fácil de usar:
http://www.ni.com/multisim/whatis/esa/

*CircuitMaker2000 -> Altium Designer* 
Software de simulación electrónica analógica y digital similar al multisim 8.
http://www.altium.com/

*Digital Simulator*
Un buen simulador de electrónica digital y totalmente libre:
http://www.mit.edu/people/ara/ds.html

*Livewire y PCB Wizard*
Simulador y generador de PCBs muy fácil de usar.
http://www.new-wave-concepts.com/

*B2 Spice*
http://www.beigebag.com/demos.htm

*Crocodile Clips -> Yenka modelling software*
Simulación simple de sistemas electrónicos y mecánicos.
http://www.crocodile-clips.com/en/Yenka/

*Micro-Cap*
http://www.spectrum-soft.com/demo.shtm

*VisualSpice, VisualPCB Layout*
http://www.islandlogix.com/

*AIM-Spice*
http://www.aimspice.com/download.html

*Niple*
Entorno visual para desarrollo de software de microcontroladores de Microchip.
http://www.niplesoft.net/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 16, 2005)

*Programas para diseño de circuitos impresos*

*TARGET 3001!*
Versión completa para uso no comercial:
http://www.ibfriedrich.com/english/engl_vordownload.htm

*EAGLE Layout Editor*
Este es de los mejores por su completa libreria, aunque la versión de prueba esta muy limitada.
http://www.cadsoft.de/

*CIRCAD*
Este me gusta por lo sencillo, aunque tiene algunas limitaciones a la hora de imprimir el trabajo:
http://www.holophase.com/

*ORCAD*
http://www.orcad.com/orcadpcbeditor.aspx

*PROTEL*
Version EasyTrax
http://www.beta-layout.com/download/easytrax.zip

*PCB elegance*
http://www.merco.nl/

*DesignWorks*
http://www.designworks4.com/

*ExpressPCB*
http://www.expresspcb.com/

*Bartels AutoEngineer*
http://www.bartels.de/bae/baedownload_en.htm

*CSiEDA*
http://www.csieda.com/index.files/Page488.htm

*DipTrace*
DipTrace, tiene versión libre y una extensa librería SMD.
http://www.diptrace.com/


----------



## Nacho (Mar 27, 2005)

*ATMEL Tools*

En este enlace podran encontrar herramientas y software para microntroladores ATMEL


*MPLAB*

Entorno de programación y simulación de microprocesadores Microchip


----------



## celular34k (Jun 19, 2005)

Pregunta,  Hay algun simulador de entorno grafico que simule los microcontroladores PIC mostrando estados de memoria, puertos, registros, oscilador es decir gráficamente lo máximo de los PIC

Gracias


----------



## juaco (Jun 22, 2005)

He visto uno que se llama Proteus, tiene un simulador de circuitos y un editor de pcb.

Puedes bajar un demo en la dirección del fabricante:
http://www.labcenter-electronics.com

Otro puede ser en www.simupic.com

Espero te sea util


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 21, 2005)

Bueno, ya veo que tienen muy buenos programas por aquí.   Personalmente he empezado a utilizar un programa nuevo que se llama KICAD.   Esta muy bueno y lo mejor del caso es que está bajo la licencia GPL.   O sea que no hay que pagar para utilizarlo.   Se los recomiendo aunque no he tenido oportunidad de Generar Gerbers todavía.   

Es muy bueno para diseño de esquemáticos y al parecer para diseño de tablillas.  

Ahí les va  la liga:

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

Les adjunto su tutorial en español

Saludos a todos.

Eduardo


----------



## Fel86 (May 18, 2006)

Buenas Eduardo...
Me baje el Kicad y esta bastante bueno pero me falta agarrarle un poco la mano...
No entiendo como hacer para pasar el archivo de donde dibuje el esquema electrico a la parte donde me arma el circuito impreso y tampoco se (en donde armo el esquema electrico) como poner capacitores electroliticos.
Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me estas brindando...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 18, 2006)

Hola Fel86,

Para dibujar el diagrama esquemático utilizas el Eeschema.  Allí aparecen muchas librerías que puedes utilizar para tu diseño.  Por ejemplo para el Capacitor electrolítico utilizarías el CAPAPOL que está en la librería devices.

Cuando incluyes componentes en el EESCHEMA le puedes dar doble click sobre el componentes y entras al menú de propiedades.  Allí aparecen varios campos.  Si te vas al Field to Edit (campo a editar) aparece la propiedad PCB.

Allí puedes incluir el nombre del módulo que utilizarás en tu tablilla.  Por ejemplo para el CAPAPOL puedes utilizar el C1 o el C2, dependiendo del empaquetado de tu capacitor electrolítico.  Las dimensiones las obtienes del DataSheet de la parte.

Para ver los empaquetados de componentes que existen puedes entrar al programa CVPCB y le das click al ícono de visualización de módulos y aparecerán todos los módulos existentes.  Así puedes seleccionar el que desees.

Cuando terminas el esquemático tienes que generar el Netlist.  Existe un botón para generar el Netlist.

El Netlist lo cargas en el programa CVPCB y asocias o confirmas la asociación de componentes con los módulos.

Vuelves a guardar el netlist y entras al PCBNEW,  allí abres el Netlist y te va a traer todos los módulos con sus conexiones.  

Luego solo tendrías que rutear y crear los Gerbers o photoplots.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## Fel86 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hola Eduardo...
Lamentablemente aun no lo puedo manejar...
No se como poner poner transistores. Si hay algun otro componente que se me pueda llegar a complicar seria bueno que me hagas saber...
Intente armar un circuito sencillo, genere la Netlist, lo asocie, volvi a generar la Netlist y cuando lo paso al PCBNEW me muestra todos los componentes uno encima del otro y no hay pistas. Solamente aparecen los componentes pero uno encima del otro...

No entendi que es eso que me dijiste de "Luego solo tendrías que rutear y crear los Gerbers o photoplots" ???

Me despido. Mil gracias por toda la ayuda que me das...
Chao


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 2, 2006)

Hola Fel86,

Bueno si llegastes a traer los componentes hasta el PCBNEW vas en muy buen camino.   Sé que es un trabajo un poco tardado, pero luego te haces un poco experto y puedes crear diseños mucho más rápido.   

No se si te refieras a poner transistores en el diagrama Esquemático o en la asociación con la huella o "footprint"?  Si es el diagrama esquemático, creo que los transistores están en las librerías de devices, y se llaman NPN o PNP.

Yo por lo general ocupo transistores de montaje de superficie con empaquetados SOT23 o SC59.   Pero  actualmente estoy diseñando mis librerías.   Pero puedes utilizar las que vienen dentro de KICAD, puedes irte al icono de docuemntación en CVPCB, es el último icono de arriba a la derecha y alli aparcen en dibujos de PDF todos los empaquetados disponibles como DPAK, RV2. etc para transistores-  Para saber que empaquetado utiliza tu transsitor verifica la hoja de datos, por lo general te aparece el nombre del empaquetado y las dimensiones.   VERIFICIA MUY BIEN LOS PINES DE CONEXIONES.  Esto es que el pin 1 en el esquemático que tienes de colector sea el colector en tu huella o footprint.  Y así debes verificaro todos los pines del transistor.   Es muy común cometer errores con los transistores y sus pines porque no siempre son iguales y varían según el empaquedato.  

Cuando tienes tus componentes uno montado arriba del otro en PCBNEW empiezas a mover uno por uno y lo localizas en tu tablilla separandolos unos de otros y buscando la distancia más cortas para sus conexiones.

Puedes activar la opción de "mostrar líneas aeres" para ver los pines que van conectados.

Luego le sigues trazando las conexiones con el boton de añadir pista o via y vas conectando cada pin de tus componentes.  Hasta que ya tengas todos conectados.   

Luego puedes utilizar la opción de trazar y vas a poder ver todas las capas separadas, claro  que la que más te interesa es la de cobre.

Espero esto te ayude, si tienes más dudas avísame.

Saludos,


----------



## usher (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola eduardo.bonilla

Te escribo a ti porque veo que entiendes el programa kicad mire el foro y me descargue dixo programa, el cual lo abro con el winzip y al ejecutar kicad.exe me dice que no encuentra un arxivo llamado mingwm10.dll y tambien dice que la reinstalacion de la aplicacion puede solucionar el problema, pero lo bueno es que dixo arxivo que dice que falta lo tengo debado de dixa aplicacion entonces no se que puñetas le pasa al programa.
si me puedes decir como se soluciona te lo agradeceria 

saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola usher,

Bajaste el programa de que sitio?   

Te paso la liga del la ultima versión, espero que ésta sea la que hayas bajado:
ftp://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/kicad-2006-06-26.zip

Tienes que descomprimir todos los archivos del archivo zip en un directorio.

Yo descomprimí todos a C:\KICAD\

el archivo que comentas está incluído dentro del directorio de c:\kicad\winexe\

Asi que no debe haber poblemas para encontrarlo.


Espero ésta información te sirva.

Atentamente,

El P@n@


----------



## alogic (Nov 3, 2006)

El otro día tope con esto y espero que entre todos hagamos una buena librería 3d para el eagle en el bishop 3d  
a mi de momento no me dice na mas que me faltan piezas ......
y si alguien conoce ande hay tutoriales en español que lo ponga  

Aquí la paginilla

http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 5, 2006)

alogic dijo:
			
		

> El otro día tope con esto y espero que entre todos hagamos una buena librería 3d para el eagle en el bishop 3d
> a mi de momento no me dice na mas que me faltan piezas ......
> y si alguien conoce ande hay tutoriales en español que lo ponga
> 
> ...



Hola, yo trate de hacerlo pero a mi no me ha funcionado, sospecho que el error es mío pues no se usar el programa con el que se hacen las imágenes, de casualidad no tiene un video tutorial de como hacerle?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## spurs21 (Feb 23, 2007)

Antes que nada un saludo, ya que esta es la seccion de software, pues sigamos con el hilo, aqui les dejo otros programillas que me he encontrado en mi camino:

Para diseño de PCB´s:

Rimu pcb 
link: http://www.hutson.co.nz/rimupcb.htm

PCB123
link: http://www.pcb123.com/

Loch Master
link: http://todoelectronica.com/product_información.php/cPath/35/products_id/2866

Otros:
Front designer: 
Link: http://todoelectronica.com/product_información.php/products_id/2864

FluidSIM
Link: http://www.fluidsim.de/fluidsim/index3_e.htm

Salu2


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 13, 2007)

En mis diseños de circuitos utilizo el TCI (Trace de C.I) es francés, pero es muy sencillo y muy útil para los que diseñamos o reconstruimos circuitos.

Es un archivo de 2,68 Mb, creo que sin licencia.

Una buena opcion alternativa.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, tengo un problema con este simulador (Electronics Workbench Multisim 8)
La librería de transistores que tiene es muy escasa (con decir que no tiene el 2N3055 ni ningun TIP alcanza) ybusqué y busqué en internet sis e podía descargar una libreria y no encontré nada.
Ahora estoy bajando la version 10, dicen que la 8 no es muy buena, pero no creo que traiga una libreria mas completa


----------



## EMPRESARIO (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola a todos, el problema que tengo es que la instalación se dañó, lo desinstalé y no lo puedo volver a reinstalar pues el wizard de instalación arroja un mensaje de que ya fue instalado y no se puede volver a instalar. El mensaje en inglés es:
" Multisim 8 trial edition has already been installed on this computer once. No further installations are permitted"

Por supuesto me metí al editor del registro, lo limpié con softwares varias veces y borre las cadenas y claves con el nombre multisim o electronics workbench, pero aún así algo queda instalado y no se que puede ser. Tambien eliminé la carpeta de instalación remanente en archivos de programa. Como se me acabó la iluminación  , acudo por guia de ustedes.

¿qué me recomiendan o donde sigo buscando?

Gracias a todos


----------



## mabauti (Jul 18, 2007)

> ¿qué me recomiendan o donde sigo buscando?


 Instala una version diferente, es imposible volver  a instalarlo porque esta encriptado el Registry.

Otras opciones : Orcad , circuit maker , proteus, etc.


----------



## yago2001 (Ago 30, 2007)

Yo uso el Proteus el tema que en la parte de ares que es donde  haces el circuito  para hacer el PCB  no lo logro pasar o abrir con el corel asi imprimo mas de uno en una Hoja PCB ya que si las hojas te pones a recortarlas o pasarlas mucho cuando son pequeños esquemas se terminan rompiendo o perdiendo la forma por el calor del laser.Y no son baratas.Que me recomiendan ?hago el  en el draw o los circuitos hay algun programa  para imprimir varios circuitos de una sola vez en una hoja.gracias


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 1, 2007)

hola!queria saber si alguien me puede explicar como hago para usar el livewire, osea, como tengo que crear los esquemas y como hago para hacer la pcb.si tienen un tutorial y me lo pueden pasar se los voy a agradecer.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

//pollo// : con un pequeño diccionario (si no sabes ingles) te vas en el menu y listo. las palabras en livewire y PCB Wizard son super faciles. ademas tenés la opcion de convertir ese diseño en Livewire a PCB Wizard clicleandole a la opcion CONVERT--> Desing a printed circuit broad. y listo el programa hace lo suyo.
Cualquier cosa avisame y te ayudo.


----------



## Alejo GS (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola Comunidad,
Yo Utilizo El Programa *Proteus* Que Sirve Para Simular Tus Circuitos E Incluso PIC Programables Y Tambien Nos Deja Realizar El Circuito Impreso "BAQUELA".

Pero Me Intereso Unos Circuitos Impresos Que Biene Asi:

Quisiera Saber Cual Es El Programa Que Los Permite Hacerlos Igualmente, Porque El Proteus Creo Que No Se Puede Hacer Esos Caminos Gruesos Y Bacanos Sino Lineas De 200 De Grosor.

Gracias Por Dar Respuesta A Esta Duda E Interes Inmenso Que Tengo Para Hacer Los Mios Igual.


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 1, 2007)

Bueno, yo no soy un super mega profesional, pero si mal no entendido, esas "pistas gruesas" que tu quieres hacer son GND (malla de masa creo que se llama).
Con el eagle puedes hacerlo, yo hace rato que lo uso y no termina de convencerme el Autorute. Hace un quilombo de pistas cuando podría solucionarlo mucho más simple.
De todas maneras, si con el Eagle se puede hacer. con el Proteus seguramente también, ya que es de los más picantes que conozco.
Saludos.


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 6, 2007)

hola amigos!aqui les paso el link de una pagina que habla todo sobre el proteus, se puede descargar el programa y tambien tiene un tutorial de como utilizarlo y algunos proyectos practicos. espero que les sea util:

http://personales.ya.com/cepalacios/Proteus.htm

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2008)

El SwitchCad de Linear Technology es freeware.
Esta orientado a simulacion de circuitos de conmutacion (con su linea de ICs), comparado con los otros es inferior en cuanto a librerias y recursos graficos, pero es rapido y practico.

www.linear.com/designtools/software


----------



## mcrven (Feb 3, 2008)

> Quisiera Saber Cual Es El Programa Que Los Permite Hacerlos Igualmente, Porque El Proteus Creo Que No Se Puede Hacer Esos Caminos Gruesos Y Bacanos Sino Lineas De 200 De Grosor.





> Con el eagle puedes hacerlo, yo hace rato que lo uso y no termina de convencerme el Autorute. Hace un quilombo de pistas cuando podría solucionarlo mucho más simple.



Amigos todos, "NINGÚN CAD" ni "AUTOROUTER" hace placas con pistas cómo las que quiere hacer Alejo. DJ_AS las hace con el EAGLE y con los demás también se pueden hacer, cierto, pero, Alejo, "tú las haces", al igual que las hace DJ, no las hace así el CAD, ojo, repito:  "NINGÚN CAD".

La misión de las herramientas de trazado de pistas - "AUTOROUTER" - es, facilitar la ubicación de las mismas, especialmente en circuitos complejos pero, siempre lo hacen después que TÚ MISMO hayas distribuido los componentes sobre el área de la placa.

Igualmente, "NINGÚN CAD" distribuye los componentes sobre la placa. El Eagle, ni siquiera te los presenta sobre la placa, te los pone a un lado de la misma para que TÚ - u otro usuario - los distribuyas según tu criterio y necesidades. TARGET, por ejemplo, los deja caer sobre el área de la placa, sin ningún criterio, como caigan, siempre y cuando entren en ella.

Los CAD, son herramientas, ayudan y mucho pero, tú eres el que quieres hacer algo con ellos. A ellos les importa un comino lo que tú quieres obtener. Al igual que un martillo que lo puedes usar para poner un clavo en la pared, martillarte un dedo, cascar nueces o matar a la suegra... Los resultados dependerán "ÚNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE DE TÍ".

Saludos y éxitos: mcrven


----------



## 500rms (Feb 5, 2008)

que tal? yo uso el Proteus 6.1 para todo lo que es simulacion, la verdad que es muy bueno. Pero tengo una duda, cuando armas algun circuito en el ISIS tenes como un recuadro en linea azul y no podes hacer nada mas grande que ese cuadrado, alguno tiene idea como hacer para ampliar las dimensiones del mismo?

Ah, y otra pregunta, si alguno conoce donde bajar librerias se lo agradeceria ya que necesito usar el transistor de potencia MJ15015/Mj15016, y no los tiene, busque equivalencias y encontre el MJ15001/Mj15002, pero tampoco los tiene.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

P.D.: Para armar impresos uso el eagle y no lo cambio por nada.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Feb 5, 2008)

Amigo 500rms, ampliar el área del posible PCB es muy fácil: "Pones en la cuenta del distribuidor del CAD (Cualquiera) unos US$ 2000,00 y te envían la versión PRO con todas las frutas y flores posibles.
Esas versiones no tienen limitaciones.
Todas las versiones freeware y shareware tienen limitaciones y se encuentran anunciadas en el convenio de uso de cada empresa.

También utilizo Eagle por una razón muy especial: Funciona en todas las plataformas.

Y otra cosa: Sólo te limita el area del PCB a 1/2 Eurocard ( Eurocard = 16 X 8 cm) o sea 8 X 8 cm (64 cm^2) y a un máximo de 2 caras, un sólo esquemático sin detrimento de las dimensiones del mismo.

Preferiría utilizar TARGET pero, su versión freeware demo, sólo permite 100 perforaciones en la placa y, cuando el esquemático alcanza ese número, no te permite colocar ni siquiera una dona más.

Otra es que sólo funciona en windows y, prácticamente, sólo utilizo LINUX.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## somar (Jun 5, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Amigo 500rms, ampliar el área del posible PCB es muy fácil: "Pones en la cuenta del distribuidor del CAD (Cualquiera) unos US$ 2000,00 y te envían la versión PRO con todas las frutas y flores posibles.
> Esas versiones no tienen limitaciones.
> Todas las versiones freeware y shareware tienen limitaciones y se encuentran anunciadas en el convenio de uso de cada empresa.
> 
> También utilizo Eagle por una razón muy especial: Funciona en todas las plataformas.



Como tu mismo dices, no Cualquiera, es decir, no todos, solo los freeware y shareware de los CAD que tienen versiones de paga, puesto que con Kicad, no te limita el área del PCB, sino que por ser de licencia GPL, te dan la versión completa (y única) al descargartelo de la pagina del proyecto.



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Preferiría utilizar TARGET pero, su versión freeware demo, sólo permite 100 perforaciones en la placa y, cuando el esquemático alcanza ese número, no te permite colocar ni siquiera una dona más.
> 
> Otra es que sólo funciona en windows y, prácticamente, sólo utilizo LINUX.



Otro punto del kicad, es que te permite utilizar todas sus herramientas, y es tambien multiplataforma, teniendo las mismas herramientas para todos los S.O. 

El único inconveniente es que no cuenta con simulador (no para mi, porque nunca utilizo simuladores), asi que si esa es herramienta que utilicen a menudo, pues ni hablar, ahi si se queda corto con todos.


----------



## kiboo (Jun 8, 2008)

si alguien me puede decir como puedo descargar el programa kicad ya que no meda osion de descarga


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2008)

kiboo dijo:
			
		

> si alguien me puede decir como puedo descargar el programa kicad ya que no meda osion de descarga



Este link entra directo: 
ftp://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/KiCad-2007-11-29-c-WinXP_autoinstall.zip

Pero para las explicaciones de como instalar y ejecutar mejor entrá por acá:
http://kicad.uptodown.com/

En el link que te dieron 
http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/ 
tenés que buscar en la columna de la izquierda download, y otras.


----------



## CHANA (Jul 19, 2008)

tenes el livewire .... multisin de National semiconductores.. ELectronic Workbrench..

Y muchos pero muchos mas...
Para empezar recomiendo el livewire ,,el cual viene acompañado del PCB wizard..FAcil manejo..componentes basicos ..muy bueno,,es el k mas uso para cosas rapidas y sencillas....


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

Alguien sabe si se puede ampliar la libreria de simulables para livewire?
Porque el que tengo yo le faltan MUUUUUUUUUUUUCHAS cosas.
No es que quiera pedirle tanto al livewire, pero los otros que consegui son versiones limitadas y siempre me generan problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## somar (Ago 4, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe si se puede ampliar la libreria de simulables para livewire?
> Porque el que tengo yo le faltan MUUUUUUUUUUUUCHAS cosas.
> No es que quiera pedirle tanto al livewire, pero los otros que consegui son versiones limitadas y siempre me generan problemas.
> 
> Saludos.



Me imagino que se deben poder ampliar, aunque no se como porque no he utilizado el programa, pero respecto a lo que dices de las versiones, tal vez conseguirse una original sea la solucion a las limitaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2008)

Un tutorial de Proteus en formato PDF

http://www.educa.madrid.org/web/ies...order=&directory=dpe/curso2/proyectos/proteus


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2008)

busquen en la pagina de Schneider unos programas que estan buenisimos:

Cacel (simulacion de circuitos y sistemas industriales)
Zelio soft; programador de pics y plc.


----------



## MEI (Ago 20, 2008)

hola colegas quisiera que alguno me colaborara dentro de lo posible he descargado el kicad pero no he ´podido hacerlo funcionar, lo he bajado de la pagina indicada por eduardo.binilla. al descomprimirlo no veo el ejecutable terngo windows vista. o sera que estoy descargando el archivo equivocado?..gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## somar (Ago 20, 2008)

MEI dijo:
			
		

> hola colegas quisiera que alguno me colaborara dentro de lo posible he descargado el kicad pero no he ´podido hacerlo funcionar, lo he bajado de la pagina indicada por eduardo.binilla. al descomprimirlo no veo el ejecutable terngo windows vista. o sera que estoy descargando el archivo equivocado?..gracias por la colaboracion



Por lo que veo, la versión con instalador para windows es solo para xp, y según tengo entendido, vista es distinto, aunque realmente de eso no se mucho, ni porque sea. 
¿Porqué no descargas "kicad-full-version-2008-07-15.tgz"? Al descomprimirlo, tendrás en una carpeta llamada kicad, todas las carpetas que se instalan en la computadora, yo así lo he utilizado desde siempre y jamás me ha dado problema. Esa carpeta podrías ubicarla en la carpeta Archivos de programa, y una vez que ubiques el ejecutable de kicad, creas un acceso directo donde te sea mas cómodo.

Suerte, espero te sirva, de regreso, compartas el resultado a la comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## somar (Ago 22, 2008)

MEI, me tarde menos de lo esperado, y en una escapada que me di, lo pude subir.

Pasos a seguir para tenerlo en el ordenador:

1.- Descargar http://www.mediafire.com/?qkbryzkq7kk
2.- Descomprime el archivo, y guarda la carpeta Kicad donde mas te agrade.
3.- Busca dentro de la carpeta Kicad, la carpeta winexe, ahí se encuentran los accesos para el panel principal de kicad, así como los accesos para cada una de sus herramientas por separado.
4.- De ser lo deseado, puedes crear accesos directos de estos ejecutables en la lista de inicio, barra de accesos rápidos, escritorio, etc., etc., donde mas quieras.

Siguiendo estos pasos puedes trabajar sin problemas el kicad, sin necesidad de instalarlo con el ejecutable que viene en la pagina oficial, que de hecho lo único que hace, lo mismo que explico aquí, descomprimir una carpeta, solo que te la pone en archivos de programa, tu puedes hacerlo así también si es lo que deseas. De hecho, ese instalador es relativamente nuevo en kicad, yo tengo viéndolo apenas de unos meses para acá, antes era solo copiar la carpeta, pegarla, y comenzar a trabajar.

Espero les sirva, y ps MEI, ahí queda lo pactado antes, suerte y a trabajar con esta gran herramienta libre.


----------



## asherar (Ago 23, 2008)

Un artículo con muchos conceptos y algo de matemática, para tener en cuenta 
al diseñar las pistas de circuitos para aplicaciones de alta frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## somar (Ago 23, 2008)

MEI, aquí te mando la respuesta a lo que me pides, es el como acceder a los archivos que vienen de muestra en programa Kicad, y en general, como acceder a los programas específicos y para que son.

http://somar501.webcindario.com/kicad.html

Espero te sirva, cualquier duda, estamos para ayudarnos.


----------



## latino18hvm (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, he venido con muchas ganas de aprender!
una pregunta, alguien tiene algun programa de diseño de circuitos pero que muestre por ejemplo poleas, ruedas  y cosas asi con el circuito que uno hizo
gracias de antemano
ahh por cierto esta muy bueno el foro


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 8, 2008)

Aqui lo tienes:

http://www.crocodile-clips.com/afm82/spanish/index.htm

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2008)

fijate si podés bajarlo de aquí

ftp://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/

o de los *Clasificados -> Herramientas* de mi página.

que te copio acá http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/

y acá http://kicad.uptodown.com/

suerte


----------



## Reypro_1 (Oct 29, 2008)

buen dia para todos! espectacular tema con muchos simuladores que ayudan un mundo. he usado varios de los que ya han puesto por aqui. y bueno al parecer no han recomendado uno muy basico pero muy bueno tambien y sencillo, ademas no hace falta descargar ni instalar nada ya que es un a pag que trabaja con Java. de mucha ayuda si lo necesitas y estas en un ordenador ajeno o protegido.  Aqui les dejo el link... Saludos. 

http://falstad.com/circuit/  (cuando les cargue la pag esperen a que se abra el java)


----------



## joorge (Nov 3, 2008)

jfranco dijo:
			
		

> buenas utilizo el livewire  y no se como guardar mi circuito como jpg u otro archivo podrias ayudarme



A ver... si salvas el archivo desde dentro de livewire la única posibilidad que tienes es grabarlo como un fichero extensión .lvw que es el formato propietario de livewire.

Si lo que deseas es un jpg del circuito, la única forma que se me ocurre es pulsar la tecla PrintScr o ImpPant con lo que se te copia lo que tienes en pantalla en el portapapeles o clipboard.

Ahora abres un pograma gráfico cualquiera... el más simple sería paint, creas un nuevo archivo, dices pegar... y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## joorge (Nov 17, 2008)

Ultiboard 10 de National Instruments tiene esta opción.  Hay que marcar Allow SMD mirroring y el software se ocupa de colocar los componentes a ambos lados de la placa. 

Allow SMD mirroring está en la solapa Autoplace del diálogo Routing Options. 

Ultiboard 10 viene con Multisim 10. 

Saludos.


----------



## andree_127 (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola como hago en el EAGLE para usar la "malla de masa " creo q se le dic a si .

Osea q la pista se ponga gruesa i el hueco delago

espero q m entiendan......gracias saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 10, 2009)

Parece que quieres hacer es un Plano-Masa. Te anexo una imagen:

La barra de la parte superior está constrida con dos pistas cambiadas de anchura.

El paso intermedio, en color verde, es una vía pero puede ser cualquier otra cosa, cómo una dona, el pin de una huella para IC, etc.

La parte inferior es un rectángulo. Sólo debes estar pendiente de dibujarlo en la capa (Layer) correspondiente.

Saludos:

P.D.: Todo esto se construye tipo collage. Sólo un poco de imaginación y listo.


----------



## novatojc (Ene 17, 2009)

hola el plano a masa lo haces con un rectangulo en la parte inferior izquierda en la ventana de la boar. Haces click en el rectangulo, entonces aparece un renglon en la parte superior en donde debes colocar a que nodo vas a conectar la malla si es a tierra coloca gnd. las opciones que ves arriba son para la separaciòn entre la malla y las conexiónes, la forma como van a quedar los agujeros de conexion dentro de la malla, esto es si los quieres que queden completamente cubiertos o que queden separados de la malla pero conectados con cuatro puntos la otra opciòn es si quieres que sea solido o en forma de malla, si los quieres en forma de malla debes especificar la separaciòn entre las lineas y el ancho de ellas. bueno tu practicas viendo hasta que consigas la que mejor te parezca. Luego de escoger estos parametros vas a la boar y haces un poligono por donde tu quieras hacer el plano a tierra cuidando de cerrar este al final, es decir llegar nuevamente donde comenzaste. despues haces click en el boton de cruz (el mismo que se presiona para que el programa encuentre los caminos mas cortos de las conexiones no ruteadas) y listo el programa traza el plano a tierra ( o cualquier otro plano que quieras) espero que te sirva la información


----------



## gisandrz (Abr 7, 2009)

Todos los programas antes mencionados son excelentisimos, todo esta en el gusto de cada persona y la facilidad con que lo empleen, en particular yo trabajo con el Circuit Wizard, que es una fusion entre el livewire y pcb wizard, pero mas moderno y con mas componentes en su libreria. Su apareciencia es impecable.


----------



## algp (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola.

Que programa gratuitos me recomiendan para dibujo de diagramas? ( No simulacion )

He probado el Kicad, pero no me convence del todo, especialmente cuando no me permitio ocultar los pines de alimentacion de un op.amp. ( la unica opcion que encontre es modificando la libreria )

En transistores deja unos numeros 1,2,3 en los pines del mismo, nuevamente imagino que se podria resolver editando la libreria...

Gracias por sus recomendaciones.


----------



## kagiva (May 12, 2009)

Hola! saludos a todo el mundo.

 Estoy realizando un esquema con el Eagle, todo esta yendo bien, salvo que necesito los 
instrumentos de medida como el Voltímetro y un Amperímetro y no los encuentro en las 
librerías. Luego ya haré la simulación.

 Me podéis indicar una librería que los tenga, lo agradecería mucho.

 Gracias y hasta luego.


----------



## mabauti (May 12, 2009)

Eagle es solo para realizar PCBs. AFAIK necesitas un programas externo para simular, pero no son tan buenos (AFAIK again)


----------



## martinmolina (Jun 12, 2009)

Alguien me dice de algun programa para hcer impresos y para simular circuitos que corra en linux?...la verdad que hay varios pero nose si existe uno que sea el preferido....Probe con el kicad que es muy bueno pero nose como agregarle los repositorios, si alguienme puede dar una mano, gracias!


----------



## somar (Jun 13, 2009)

martinmolina dijo:
			
		

> Alguien me dice de algun programa para hcer impresos y para simular circuitos que corra en linux?...la verdad que hay varios pero nose si existe uno que sea el preferido....Probe con el kicad que es muy bueno pero nose como agregarle los repositorios, si alguienme puede dar una mano, gracias!



Yo tengo muy buenas experiencias con Kicad, solo que, ¿A qué tipo de repositorios te refieres?

Si te refieres a agregarle símbología, footprints, modelos 3D, o librerías completas, te invito a que revises los manuales que vienen con el programa, a mi se me han hecho muy completos, aunque reconozco no estan al 100% de como a mi me hubiera gustado, pero todo se resuelve con practica.

Si es alguna otra duda, o sobre lo mismo, pero mas específico, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## DRACON (Jul 16, 2009)

hola q tal amigos del foro quisiera pedirles una ayuda con el tema para realizar placas

bueno yo rutear placas utilizo el ORCAD, se hace mas facil realizarlo mi pregunta viene de como puedo

pasar mi diseño a un formato en PDF  sin q se pierdan las medidas, he estado intentando exportarlo

en un formato DXF y luego convertirlo a pdf pero no me sale como quiero pierdo medidas 

seria de gran ayuda su colaboracion nos estaremos viendo 


Saludos................


----------



## algp (Jul 16, 2009)

Dracon, es mucho tiempo que no uso Orcad, pero creo que el orcad tiene la opcion de "plotear" como post script. Si hay esa opcion, pasar de postscript a pdf es solo un paso. Uno de los programas que te puede servir para pasar de postscript a pdf es el ghostview junto con ghostscript.

Otra alternativa seria intentar instalar una "Impresora PDF" ( usando ghostscript y redmon, pero no en Vista ) y luego imprimir a la impresora PDF.

Por ultimo, al momento de imprimir el PDF hay que verificar las opciones del Acrobat Reader, creo que una de las opciones por defecto es escalar el grafico al tamaño de papel usado ( y margenes de la impresora usada ), de modo que es relativamente comun que el tamaño se vea afectado si no se desactivan algunas opciones al momento de imprimir.


----------



## DRACON (Jul 17, 2009)

hola algp  gracias por la ayuda voy a intentar la primera opcion q me dices hasta ahora no me 

percatado pero intentare y luego estare de nuevo informaciónrmando. Si no es mucho pedir te diria si podrias 

brindarme mas información de las opciones q me brindastes y mejor lo del orcad pero aun asi muchas 

gracias.

Saludos..............


----------



## algp (Jul 17, 2009)

Bueno.... mas sobre el Orcad no se porque no lo uso hace aaaaaños...  ( cuando era joven , antes de casarme )

Sobre los programas que te comente:
- Ghostscript. Programa diseñado para procesar archivos postscript. No tiene interface grafica.
- GhostView. Viene a ser una interface grafica para el Ghostscript.
- RedMon. Crea un puerto de impresora que se "conecta" con ghostscript. Este te permite crear una impresora PDF. ( Cualquier cosa que imprimas ahi lo tendras como PDF )
Todos esos los puedes encontrar en: http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/

La instalacion de los 2 primeros es muy simple. El redmon un poco menos, pero leyendo la documentacion incluida no deberia haber problema.

Adicionalmente puede ser recomendable:
- Postscript driver de Adobe.

La documentacion de Redmon es valida hasta winXP. Con Windows Vista cambia la cosa.


----------



## ferneydavid (Mar 7, 2010)

No veo la nesecidad de hacer lo q dices ya que proteus es muy simple para trabajarlo asi q no se demora en volver a hacer el montaje te recomiendo proteus para simulaciones digitales  y para circuitos analogos orcad. Pero tambien esa altium  q es un excelente programa muy completo tiene de todo  te recomiendo q lo empieces a trabajar.


----------



## Aficionado (Abr 4, 2010)

¿Algún amable forero sabe se hay algún programa para circuitos que puedan simular e introducir el simbolo de las válvulas/tubos electrónicos/lámparas?
Gracias


----------



## Selkir (Abr 6, 2010)

Aficonado, no estoy seguro, pero creo que el OrCAD tiene librería de válvuvas.


----------



## Clematida (Abr 15, 2010)

no estoy segura de lo que preguntas pero el fluidsim es un programa para hacer circuitos neumáticos


----------



## morfalibro (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola a todos. Yo uso el Proteus o el multisim y necesito simular un puerto paralelo ya que estoy aprendiendo a programar en C y me dieron una tarea en la que necesito utilizarlo.
Mi pc es nueva y no trajo puerto paralelo.

otra pregunta: le puedo poner puerto paralelo a mi pc nueva???

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## romel777 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cual de estos programas tiene vista 3D que no sea el proteus? trate de hacer mi circuito ahi pero me parece un poco complicado


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 29, 2010)

romel777 dijo:


> Cual de estos programas tiene vista 3D que no sea el proteus? trate de hacer mi circuito ahi pero me parece un poco complicado



Proteus es uno de los más prácticos para hacer PCB PCB en Proteus...
> Eagle + el programa POV-Ray genera vistas muy reales.
> Multisim (UltiBoard para PCB).
> PCB Wizard (vista en 2D).
> PROTEL (Ahora es Altium Designer, Vista y edición en 3D pero algo complejo).

Son los que conozco.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 21, 2010)

Tengo una consulta: resulta que me he pasado a Mac (ya que me estoy dedicando a la grabación y edición de audio) y quería saber que programa de simulación me recomendáis para que lo pueda usar; al memos que pueda realizar pequeños montajes.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Uno que uso bien simple de usar es el Circuit Maker 2000 predecesor del Altium, es bien simple y facil de usar ya para cosas mas complejitas uso el MultiSim


----------



## arias887 (Nov 4, 2010)

Heeyyyyyy....
Falta nombrar el Pad2Pad...
Es gratuito, sencillo y facil de utilizar...
De hecho llevo como 2 años utilizandolo porque me mame de peliar con el ARES...
XD...

http://www.pad2pad.com/

Se los recomiendo...


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Me acabo de instalar el Proteus , he de decir que es el primer software de este tipo que me instalo y simplemente estoy alucinando. ¡ Que maravilla !.

Los ejemplos animados son geniales y me he hecho un pequeño gráfico en 15 minutos , eso si con el manual de proteus que colgó el forero Andrés Cuenca en este mismo foro.

No se si a medida que necesite mas complejidad me resultará mas o menos dificil, pero de momento estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 11, 2011)

Además del Eagle ¿hay algún otro que funcione en la manzana?.
solo necesito que pueda hacer los PCB, por lo de las escalas, sino usaría algún editor de imágenes por que siempre hago los diseños de la placa a lápiz y papel XD, normalmente uso símbolos transferibles y un marcador indeleble sobre la placa de cobre, pero ahora tengo un diseño algo complicado para hacerlo así por el enredo de pistas y solo puedo hacer 3 lineas entre las patas de los DIP.


----------



## canaanmax (Mar 18, 2011)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> *Electronics WorkBench Multisim 8*
> Un programa de simulación de circuitos analógicos y digitales muy fácil de usar:
> http://www.interactiv.com/edu/edudemostu.html
> 
> ...



Hola hablando seriamente cual es el mejor programa para simular circuitos yo uso el circuit maker porque es muy practico y el proteus porque es muy potente pero divaga de vez en cuando en ciertas simulaciones analogicas... ya que simulaciones de circuitos digitales son muy optimo... pero me interesa saber cual es le programa que me de con mayor exactitud un circuito analogico


----------



## arias887 (Abr 16, 2011)

Proteus, en mi concepto, es simplemente genial...
Funciona en Win7, ya sea x86[32bits] o x64[64bits]....
Lo digo poque es el que uso en estos momentos, y funciona mejor en x86...


----------



## yinyang18 (Abr 16, 2011)

A mi no me anda y la copié de una maquina con win xp, si alguien es tan amable y me pasa un link aqui en el tema para descargarlo pero copiado de una maquina con xp, se lo agradecería, de antemano gracias, salu2


----------



## arias887 (Abr 16, 2011)

yinyang18 dijo:


> A mi no me anda y la copié de una maquina con win xp, si alguien es tan amable y me pasa un link aqui en el tema para descargarlo pero copiado de una maquina con xp, se lo agradecería, de antemano gracias, salu2



No puedes andar copiando y pegando preogramas asi como asi....
Eso esta mal hecho, a no ser que sea una vercion portable, que tambien la tengo y tambien funciona e n Win7...


----------



## dreamstarget (May 19, 2011)

Acabe de instalar el tina 8 pero para simulacion de circuitos de un filtro que necesito hacer ya que da la opcion de colocar un .wav de entrada de musica, este se traba a cada rato, la musica suena entrecortada, es un .wav pequeño , mi computador es win7 64bits y tiene bastante memoria y procesador como para que sea eso, alquien me puede decir como arreglar eso?


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Jun 4, 2011)

alguien me puede decir porque cuando realizo un diagrama en el livewire funciona y en el isis 7 no?porfis...


----------



## BKAR (Jun 7, 2011)

yupiwankanavis dijo:


> alguien me puede decir porque cuando realizo un diagrama en el livewire funciona y en el isis 7 no?porfis...



???? tas loko el isis es mucho mejor q el live wire, 
unas cosas que me di cuenta con el livewire

-los tls al aire los toma como 0 logic!
-me acuerdo que los contadores ascendentes y desencadenantes no funcionaban...creo q era con el 74ls192...

si no fuera mucha molestia podrías subir tu simulación del proteus?


----------



## Edu-D (Jun 7, 2011)

yupiwankanavis dijo:


> alguien me puede decir porque cuando realizo un diagrama en el livewire funciona y en el isis 7 no?porfis...



Yo he hecho todo tipo de circuitos en el Isis y ha funcionado todo...

Puede ser que casi no sepas utilizarlo porque es un poco mas complejo que livewire para utilizarlo...

Saludos


----------



## ROJITAS (Jul 18, 2011)

> Me acabo de instalar el Proteus , he de decir que es el primer software de este tipo que me instalo y simplemente estoy alucinando. ¡ Que maravilla !.
> 
> Los ejemplos animados son geniales y me he hecho un pequeño gráfico en 15 minutos , eso si con el manual de proteus que colgó el forero Andrés Cuenca en este mismo foro.
> 
> No se si a medida que necesite mas complejidad me resultará mas o menos dificil, pero de momento estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos.


 ramoncin 1 este software simula microprocesadores, pic's y hace los impresos cierto? me podrias pasar por favor el link de descarga pero que sea el mismo de donde tu lo sacaste, por favor de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Jul 20, 2011)

chicos lamento no haberme conectado, pero estoy un poquito ocupado con otras cosas, bueno al grano el circuito es el siguiente....

el sw4 acciona los led y el sw1 los cambia de color, no puedo ejecutarlo en el isis....
si me iluminan en mi error les agradecere...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 28, 2011)

Haber, checa con esta corrección.
Envio el diseño para ISIS pero solo con una barra de LEDS
Hay le pones la otra barra mas el switch de cambio.
PD. El diseño en ISIS esta hecho con la versión 7.8 SP2
saludos.


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 28, 2011)

Ardamian dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gente, que soft libre me recomiendan para simulacion de circuitos, diseño de pcb, etc?



Hola armadian, con libre te refieres a gratis?
pues gratis creo que es el live wire y pcb wizard,es el unico que conosco, es sencillo y facil de utilizar y es mas del tipo didactico por asi decirlo
otros softwares ya los han mensionado,pero necesitas la licencia, como el multisim que s muy bueno con circuitos digitales, el proteus,circuit maker todos estos si no mal recuerdo tienen la capacidad de hacer pcb tambien, para pcb es muy bueno y conocido el eagle hasta vista en 3d da al igual que proteus pero con mejores componenetes jeje, solo esos conosco, bueno espero haber sido de ayuda

Revisa la respuesta_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/469265/ _hay esta una lista de programas es la numero 107


----------



## Maxi759 (Sep 4, 2011)

Chicos que programa y técnica me recomiendan usar, quiero hacer mis circuitos y que salgan así de perfectos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 4, 2011)

Maxi759 dijo:


> Chicos que programa y técnica me recomiendan usar, quiero hacer mis circuitos y que salgan así de perfectos


Saludos.
Pues tecnicas y programas hay muchos, puedes empezar por usar ExpressPCB http://www.expresspcb.com/ (Gratuito) o Eagle http://www.cadsoftusa.com/
y ya cuando quieras algo extremadamente profesional usa Altium Designer. http://www.altium.com/na/


----------



## Maxi759 (Sep 4, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos.
> Pues tecnicas y programas hay muchos, puedes empezar por usar ExpressPCB http://www.expresspcb.com/ (Gratuito) o Eagle http://www.cadsoftusa.com/
> y ya cuando quieras algo extremadamente profesional usa Altium Designer. http://www.altium.com/na/



Ok, gracias, ya estoy probando ExpressPCB, pero tendrias un tutorial para aprender a usarlo, necesito darle el tamaño de plaqueta y ademas indicarle el tamaño de los componenes que voy a usar, gracias desde ya.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 5, 2011)

Maxi759 dijo:


> Ok, gracias, ya estoy probando ExpressPCB, pero tendrias un tutorial para aprender a usarlo, necesito darle el tamaño de plaqueta y ademas indicarle el tamaño de los componenes que voy a usar, gracias desde ya.


Saludos. Bien aqui posteo algunos links de tutoriales sobre la fabricación de circuitos impresos usando ExpressPCB pero si ya lo tienes instalado veras que el programa te permite hacer todo lo que requieres y aparte tiene algunos ejemplos para que te des una idea.
Este es el primero en el lenguaje de Shakespiere. http://www.usna.edu/EE/ee241/EXPRESS PCB TUTORIAL.doc Otro en español. http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/...mo-hacer-una-placa-pcb-desde-principio-a-fin/  Este es de un foro http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/diseno-pcbs-expresspcb/5674 Otro mas http://ctrlcmasctrlv.blogspot.com/2009/05/expresspcb.html y por ultimo checa este otro http://www.hardcore-modding.com/guias_usuarios-42.html Espero te sirvan de ayuda BYE4NOW


----------



## fenixdy (Sep 7, 2011)

pues para mi no hay como proteus, esta muy bien por que da soporte para simulacion de micros, y es facil de usar no e utilizado otro, y despues pondria a multisim con el que me inicie en esto d ela simulacion en mis tiempos de la preparatoria (como olvidar) y en ultimo pongo el live wire y pcb wizar, con este ultimo me inicie en los pcb jeje


----------



## lubeck (Sep 8, 2011)

el *Crocodile technology* esta monismo monisisisimo....
lo acabo de descubrir...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2011)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> has leido el tema...??
> 
> bueno
> PROTEUS
> ...


Obvio el mejor programa hoy por hoy es PROTEUS esta el LIVEWIRE tambien que simula muy bien los dispositivos analogicos, y el PROTEUS tiene la ventaja de simular microcontroladores. Y cuenta con todo lo necesario. Relevadores, Switchs, LED's, Etc. Los dos cuentan con su respectivo creador de circuitos impresos y con autoruteado.


----------



## pimpedadrian (Sep 23, 2011)

que simulador me recomiendan para diseñar circuitos de retraso. necesito simule lo mas real posible


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 24, 2011)

pimpedadrian dijo:


> que simulador me recomiendan para diseñar circuitos de retraso. necesito simule lo mas real posible


Para eso creo que te conviene el Multisim de National Instruments, esta muy bueno.


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Sep 26, 2011)

maestro Darkbites, que solucion tengo a esto?, debido a que los condensadores para el sostenimiento del rele son muy grandes y si los cambio a pequeños no resulta, quiero que funcione talcual esta.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2011)

Pues así como esta el diseño es impreciso determinar a ciencia cierta que pasara en la realidad,
debido a que el capacitor tiende a descargarse mas lento o mas rapido,
conforme sea la resistencia del relevador. Usa relevadores de mas alta resistencia.
En tu diseño el relevador tiene una resistencia de bobina de 11.2 Ohm usando un OMRON-G6C-2
Prueba elevando la resistencia del relevador y veras como cambia el comportamiento de tu diseño.


----------



## rogrod (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola a todos, 
Perdonad si meto la pata o digo alguna tontería, soy completamente novato en esto.
De casualidad me encontré con este video en youtube:





¿Sabe alguien qué software de simulación estan utilizando en el vídeo? Me ha parecido alucinante para alguien que no tiene idea de electrónica como yo.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2011)

rogrod dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Perdonad si meto la pata o digo alguna tontería, soy completamente novato en esto.
> De casualidad me encontré con este video en youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmE4ZBtDyg
> ...



se parece al crocodile technology...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2011)

Un completo manual de usuario "En línea" para Spice 

http://newton.ex.ac.uk/teaching/CDHW/Electronics2/userguide/


----------



## rash (Nov 27, 2011)

Alguno más:

http://es.proficad.com/

http://es.proficad.com/setup_full.exe

http://es.proficad.com/ProfiCAD.pdf


Con este quiero ponerme, es totalmente gratuito y con la única limitación de 1 metro cuadrado de PCB... (creo que tenemos suficiente no? :

http://www.designspark.com/pcb


Uno con limitaciones: (pero fácil para circuitos pequeños)

http://www.simplistechnologies.com/product/introversion


Otro para circuitos un poco más complicados:

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/tina-ti.html


Uno con limitación de 250 pines:

http://server.ibfriedrich.com/wiki/ibfwikien/index.php?title=New_in_V15

http://www.target-3001.de/target/v15/english/discover/target3001_discovere_v15.exe


Para diseñar stripboards. Y funciona perfectamente:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Home-Education/DIY-Layout-Creator.shtml

http://download.softpedia.com/dl/00...baeebdf/100106597/software/edu/diy_layout.exe


saludos


----------



## lubeck (Dic 4, 2011)

rogrod dijo:
			
		

> Gracias lubeck..
> 
> Voy a echarle un vistazo.
> 
> Saludos.



 encontre otro que pudes ver tambien... 

El *Tina pro* tambien es parecido o ese es....


----------



## yordeynisgh (Dic 8, 2011)

hola, pido algo de favor, tampoco se si se puede...

soy cubano, la internet bueno ya saben, no tengo acceso a esas paginas de los software de simulación electrónica, se podrá ? creo que si, upload uno a el que mejor ustedes crean que deban subir al foro a ver si yo puedo tener alguno...   ... del foro si lo puedo descargar...

saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2011)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> hola, pido algo de favor, tampoco se si se puede...
> 
> soy cubano, la internet bueno ya saben, no tengo acceso a esas paginas de los software de simulación electrónica, se podrá ? creo que si, upload uno a el que mejor ustedes crean que deban subir al foro a ver si yo puedo tener alguno...   ... del foro si lo puedo descargar...
> 
> saludos.


Saludos.
Mira amigo yordeynisgh, desafortunadamente eso que pides no es posible.
Recuerda que los programas de simulación electrónica son software comercial.
Y en este foro esta prohibida la pirateria.
Otra parte en contra es que, el foro solo admite 2MB por archivo
y los programas de simulación son muy pesados.
Suerte.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 2, 2012)

y este ya lo vieron se ve muy bueno:
http://www.linear.com/mylinear/login.php
http://video.linear.com/all--ltspice


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 2, 2012)

yo estoy probando con este.....

http://www.designspark.com/


----------



## juancame (Ene 5, 2012)

Una duda respecto al circuit wizard, estoy armando en esquematico un circuito (sirena con lm556 14 pins) , pero al añadirlo me sale con 8 pins, (aunque al pasarlo al pcb sale con 14 pins), no se que hacer para que muestre en el esquematico los 14 pins necesarios para hacer las conexiones.


----------



## arias887 (Ene 8, 2012)

juancame...
es porque el LM556 es un Dual Timer, es decir, son 2 LM555, 2 timers en un solo encapsulado...
por eso es que cuando lo pones solo sale de a uno y cuando pones el otro salen nombrados como U1:A y U1:B....
o por lo menos asi es en proteus...


----------



## zaiz (Ene 21, 2012)

mireiatelecos dijo:
			
		

> Pues sí me he leído los mensajes, pero no he encontrado ninguno que sea similar a lo que busco. La mayoría de programas que se recomiendan son para windows y como ya he dicho demasiado elaborados para lo que busco.
> 
> Si fuera fácil de encontrar un programa así no habría preguntado...
> 
> Si alguien supiera de alguno estaría muy agradecida



Tal vez te sirva Solve Elec

http://www.physicsbox.com/indexsolveelec2en.html

--------------------------------
aqui hay una muestra cómo son los diagramas:

http://www.physicsbox.com/demosolveelec2en.html

saludos


----------



## fenixdy (Ene 21, 2012)

mireiatelecos dijo:
			
		

> Pues sí me he leído los mensajes, pero no he encontrado ninguno que sea similar a lo que busco. La mayoría de programas que se recomiendan son para windows y como ya he dicho demasiado elaborados para lo que busco.
> 
> Si fuera fácil de encontrar un programa así no habría preguntado...
> 
> Si alguien supiera de alguno estaría muy agradecida






mira aqui hay uno se llama macspice 3f5 esta es la pag.: 
http://www.macspice.com/ la verdad no lo conosco un amigo me dijo que andaba bien 
y tambien el que comentaron arriva si sirve aqui dejo otro link de solve elec
http://www.applesfera.com/aplicaciones/solve-elec-simulador-de-circuitos-para-mac-os-x


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 1, 2012)

ya esta listo la nueva version de este magnifico software para el diseno... ya me estoy bajando la version de prueba jejeje luego les cuento!!!

dejo el link de descarga

http://www.labcenter.com/download/prodemo_autodl_general.cfm


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 2, 2012)

ya esta solucionado.. la simulacion del puerto USB para sistemas operativos de 64 bits


----------



## BKAR (Feb 3, 2012)

crees que ya ande el ICL7107?
donde puedo ver la lista de nuevos componentes simulables si es que hubiera esa lista??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2012)

*Esta versión se lanzo el 1° de Noviembre del 2011
*

*PROTEUS DESIGN SUITE 7*

*RELEASE NOTES*

*Proteus Version 7.10*

  ISIS & ARES Core Applications:
  -       Hardware Accelerated Direct2D graphics engine*
- Lightning fast, flicker free screen redraws.
- Smooth scrolling and animated object highlighting.
- Crisp, fully anti-aliased presentation of text and graphics.
- Current layer is always drawn at the top of the view.
- User control of layer transparency.
- Option to display full Solder Resist and Solder Mask layers including shapes contributed by the pad styles.
  -       Major overhaul of DXF Importer in ARES to improve support and compatibility with other packages.
  -       Dynamic ratsnest during route placement indicates closest net object to track being placed.
  -       Automatic dimming of objects during placement helps identify valid route destinations.
  -       Improved zone handling to provide more precise clearances for rotated objects. 
  -       Various smaller user requests including:
- Ability to specify diagonal ('X') type thermal reliefs on a pad.
- Visibility of occupancy layer graphics during placement and movement of footprints.
- Ratsnest lines being shown in their designated colours during component placement and movement.
- Block selections which include locked objects provide an option to tag all but locked objects before an operation.
  * These features are dependent on the ability of your graphics card / graphics driver to support Direct2D in hardware. This is supported as standard in Windows7 and can be added for Vista SP2. Direct2D is not supported on Windows XP, although you may be able to use OpenGL mode in this case.
  Proteus VSM
  -       Proteus VSM for ARM Cortex-M3 - Simulation support for this popular family of microcontrollers.
  -       Added PIC16(L)F1516, PIC16(L)F1616,PIC16(L)F1617, PIC16(L)F1618,PIC16(L)F1619 models.
  -       Added PIC18(L)F24J50, PIC18(L)F25J50, PIC18(L)F26J50,PIC18(L)F44J50/ML, PIC18(L)F45J50/ML models.
  -       Added PIC18(L)F46J50/ML (w/ AVDD, AVSS), PIC18(L)F44J50/PT, PIC18(L)F45J50/PT, PIC18(L)F46J50/PT (w/out AVDD, AVSS) models.
  -       Implemented analog CMOS model libraries.
  -       Implemented model libraries for TDK Ferrite Beads.
  -       Many peripheral models added; refer to the website for a full listing.



BKAR dijo:


> crees que ya ande el ICL7107?
> donde puedo ver la lista de nuevos componentes simulables si es que hubiera esa lista??


  Y Upps BKAR nop. No tiene el ICL7107 

Esta es la lista de librerias en general de Proteus VSM


----------



## BKAR (Feb 4, 2012)

que ya hay la 7.10!!

mmm pero en los anteriores si había el ICL7107 solo simalaba mal, la misma pagina de lab-center solucionaba le problema pero para los que tenían a papa proteus legal y registrado!!


----------



## indianayhr (Jul 11, 2012)

hola amigos del foro..lo que necesito es un programa para simular circuitos electricos automatisados y electronicos.resulta que yo utilizo el CADE-SIMU  y la verdad me va bien pero lo malo que es limitado...quisiera saber si hay un programa mejor que CADE-SIMUS O HAY UNA FORMA DE ACTULIZAR LA BIBLIOTECA DE PROGRAMA.


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola indianayhr, por mi parte utilizo el livewire para crear o montar el circuito y el PCBWizard para crear las PCB, es muy bueno y  fácil de manejar, pero tiene una librería se puede decir que corta pero esta mejor que otros programas, además también utilizo el Proteus que su librería es mas extensa y se pueden montar circuitos con Microcontroladores


----------



## Xapas (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola, qué tal?
Estoy buscando un software para la creación de circuitos y pcbs que me gustó bastante, pero no sé como se llama. Si alguno pudiera reconocerlo por alguna imagen, adjunto un esquema y una pcb posteado por el amigo tupolev. Si alguien pudiera decirme de qué software se trata, se lo agradecería.


----------



## pispis22 (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola *Xapas*, no sé qué programa utilizaron pero se ve como si fuera el *Eagle* o *Proteus*, de ahí puedes montar el circuito y realizar el PCB y lo puedes modificar a tu gusto, con el Proteus puedes realizar una simulación del circuito para ver cómo funciona y al crear la PCB puedes realizar una imagen en 3D para ver el aspecto para ver cómo te va a quedar el circuito final, también en Eagle puede realizar la imagen en 3D.

Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## Xapas (Ago 25, 2012)

Lo he comparado con el Eagle, pero no parece que sea ese, y a proteus tampoco se parece :S Me gustan estos esquemas por su diseño.


----------



## pispis22 (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola, Mmm estuve revisando con el _*livewire*_ y los componentes son los mismo y la PCB también se puede crear con ese programa de la misma forma, ensaya con ese programa, es muy fácil de manejar y puedes realizar también la simulación.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2012)

A mi me ha sorprendido muy gratamente kiCAD, es el que uso últimamente.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 26, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> A mi me ha sorprendido muy gratamente kiCAD, es el que uso últimamente.



que versión usas del kicad


----------



## rash (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola, quiero preguntarles si conocen algún programa de diseño electrónico, que sirva para realizar esquemas sencillos de forma muy gráfica, como por ejemplo la imagen que adjunto. He estado buscando y me desesperé ..








gracias y saludos

rash


----------



## pispis22 (Ene 16, 2013)

rash dijo:


> Hola, quiero preguntarles si conocen algún programa de diseño electrónico, que sirva para realizar esquemas sencillos de forma muy gráfica, como por ejemplo la imagen que adjunto. He estado buscando y me desesperé ..
> 
> http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/simples/imagenes/flasher-dibujo.gif
> 
> ...



Hola puedes utilizar *Livewire* que es muy sencillo de utilizar además realizas de una forma muy fácil el PCB y simulas el circuito.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 16, 2013)

rash dijo:


> Hola, quiero preguntarles si conocen algún programa de diseño electrónico, que sirva para realizar esquemas sencillos de forma muy gráfica, como por ejemplo la imagen que adjunto. He estado buscando y me desesperé ..
> 
> http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/simples/imagenes/flasher-dibujo.gif
> 
> ...



Nunca realice ese tipo de esquemas pero el mas conocido a mi parecer al esquema que tu subiste creo que se llama cocodrile o algo a asi:
http://www.google.com.pe/search?q=crocodile+simulacion+de+electronica&hl=es&tbo=u&biw=1024&bih=653&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Iaz2UIeHHoXq9ATvjIDwBg&ved=0CD4QsAQ


----------



## whitechin (Ene 24, 2013)

Saludos a todos, 
Algún experto en pcb wizard sabria decirme porque cuando imprimo un circuito hecho con livewire y generado con el anterior habiendole aplicado areas cobreadas para relleno de masa, estas no salen impresas todas, es decir me falta alguna zona sobre todo en un lateral que no sale cobreada (estoy refiriendome al fotolito ya impreso, sin embargo el diseño en el pcb wizard estan todas?
Gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 26, 2013)

¿Como se pueden hacer más rápido los diseños en EAGLE? me paso más tiempo en Mac así que necesito un programa para hacer los diseños ahí pero la verdad que no lo entiendo, tanto mover el puntero de un lado al otro, buscar algo cuyo modelo no conozco en su gigante librería ordenada por fabricante, y que no parezca tener atajos de teclado, me quita tanto tiempo que me aburro y prefiero reiniciar en Windows o usar la VMWare solo para poder usar el Multisim.
¿Alguien tiene un tutorial o algo? incluso recomendaciones de otros programas que sirvan en Mac me ayudan, por ahora instale el GEDA pero aún no le entiendo como trabajarlo y siendo honesto no me siento muy cómodo con las aplicaciones en X11


----------



## whitechin (Feb 7, 2013)

whitechin dijo:


> Saludos a todos,
> Algún experto en pcb wizard sabria decirme porque cuando imprimo un circuito hecho con livewire y generado con el anterior habiendole aplicado areas cobreadas para relleno de masa, estas no salen impresas todas, es decir me falta alguna zona sobre todo en un lateral que no sale cobreada (estoy refiriendome al fotolito ya impreso, sin embargo el diseño en el pcb wizard estan todas?
> Gracias.[/QUOTE
> Se debe usar mejor el Circuit wizard, con este programa se imprime todo perfecto.


----------



## asherar (Abr 26, 2013)

Algo con bastante pinta de profesional, en línea, gratis y sin necesidad de registro!!!
De no creer ! 

http://www.dz863.com/


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 22, 2013)

¿Alguien conoce como poder emular o mejor dicho simular un miltímetro?

Necesito dar un curso presencial y pues no encuentro ningun simulador de Multimetro como para indicarles como poder medir o ver rangos, aviso que no importa que no lo calcule, solo que sea un simulador interactivo y que deje cambiar numeros.

Si alguien conoce uno sería de gran ayuda


----------



## mutter (Sep 13, 2013)

hola, pues para mi el mejor simulador es proteus , alli no encuentras multimetro , pero si esta el amperimetro, voltimetro, todo por separado y muchas funciones mas  y mide muy real, ojala te sirva de algo.


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 24, 2013)

no lo he probado pero mira esta imagen
Crocodile tecnology

no lo he probado pero mira esta imagen
Crocodile tecnology





heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce como poder emular o mejor dicho simular un miltímetro?
> 
> Necesito dar un curso presencial y pues no encuentro ningun simulador de Multimetro como para indicarles como poder medir o ver rangos, aviso que no importa que no lo calcule, solo que sea un simulador interactivo y que deje cambiar numeros.
> 
> Si alguien conoce uno sería de gran ayuda



perdonar:
Todavia no puedo poner imagenes ni enlaces (solo dos mensajes ), ni tengo soltura para escribir en foros


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 24, 2013)

esta es una captura real



el nombre real es

esta es una captura real


el nombre real es 
crocodile technology


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 24, 2013)

Se pueden manejar con el ratón el selector del multimetro  
Y el display muestra en todo momento el valor y cambia si mueves el potenciómetro de la fuente de alimentación… 
parece real

espero se vean las capturas...sino indicarmelo...


----------



## Selkir (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola amigos.

Me gustaría saber si hay algún programa de simulación que tengo librerías de válvulas termoiónicas. Me comentaron que el OrCad tiene, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## francoistv88 (Abr 15, 2014)

hola amigos quisiera saber para ustedes cual es el mejor simulador de circuitos 
gracias


----------



## papirrin (Abr 15, 2014)

hazle espacio a tu maquina XD, yo tengo tres instalados que son los que me dan mas resultado, proteus, multisim, livewire. dependiendo de lo que necesite veo cual puede ser el apropiado. se necesita de mucha maña.


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 15, 2014)

Depende... ninguno tiene todo!, pero son:
Livewire
Proteus
Multisim
PSpice o LTSpice

Livewire si eres principiante (de todo un poco), Proteus si te vas a dedicar más a lo digital y microcontroladores, Multisim PSPice y LTSpice para análogos (tienen pro, contras y hay diferencias)...

Hay otros pero en mi opinión esos son los más usados.
Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 15, 2014)

Yo uso:

- Proteus para lógica digital y uC.
- Pspice para el resto (el Ltspice es una alternativa gratuita bastante piola).
- Multisim como apoyo y más en circuitos donde es necesario una simulación en tiempo real.


----------



## buenman (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola, les dejo una página donde se puede realizar esquemas online gratis: 

www.digikey.com/schemeit

​

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Ene 3, 2015)

elargenuru dijo:
			
		

> quien conoce el kicad ?



Usa el buscador, no quieras que te sigan moderando XD



eduardo.bonilla dijo:


> Bueno, ya veo que tienen muy buenos programas por aquí.   Personalmente he empezado a utilizar un programa nuevo que se llama KICAD.   Esta muy bueno y lo mejor del caso es que está bajo la licencia GPL.   O sea que no hay que pagar para utilizarlo.   Se los recomiendo aunque no he tenido oportunidad de Generar Gerbers todavía.
> 
> Es muy bueno para diseño de esquemáticos y al parecer para diseño de tablillas.
> 
> ...





eduardo.bonilla dijo:


> Hola usher,
> 
> Bajaste el programa de que sitio?
> 
> ...





somar dijo:


> Como tu mismo dices, no Cualquiera, es decir, no todos, solo los freeware y shareware de los CAD que tienen versiones de paga, puesto que con Kicad, no te limita el área del PCB, sino que por ser de licencia GPL, te dan la versión completa (y única) al descargartelo de la pagina del proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





somar dijo:


> MEI, me tarde menos de lo esperado, y en una escapada que me di, lo pude subir.
> 
> Pasos a seguir para tenerlo en el ordenador:
> 
> ...





Scooter dijo:


> A mi me ha sorprendido muy gratamente kiCAD, es el que uso últimamente.



use el boton que dece "buscar en este tema" arriba de los post, debajo del título..

Saludos!


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Amigos una consulta estoy buscando un programa donde pueda realizar diagramas electronicos presentables asi como la imagen, ya que es para un trabajo, si alguien conoce algun buen software.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2015)

Hay una amplla variedad de ellos, pero ese tipo de dibujos tan llamativos tienen un pros proceso de edición, apregando color texto y algunas cosas más
Uno práctico y que ni siquieras tiene que instalarlo ya que puedes probarlo online es
http://easyeda.com/editor#
http://www.digikey.com/schemeit/#
http://www.docircuits.com/circuit-editor
http://www.partsim.com/
http://www.rs-online.com/designspark/electronics/eng/page/designspark-pcb-home-page


----------



## palurdo (Mar 10, 2015)

lcrs11 dijo:


> Amigos una consulta estoy buscando un programa donde pueda realizar diagramas electronicos presentables asi como la imagen, ya que es para un trabajo, si alguien conoce algun buen software.



Así es como queda el mismo diagrama hecho en Kicad, por si te gusta.


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lo malo del kicad es que no tiene muchos componentes, no encuentro por ejemplo el ULN2803.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 10, 2015)

lcrs11 dijo:


> Lo malo del kicad es que no tiene muchos componentes, no encuentro por ejemplo el ULN2803.



Precisamente lo bueno que tiene Kicad detrás es su comunidad de usuarios. Hay muchas webs con muchísimas librerías para kicad ya que se usa en muchísimos proyectos. Una de las mas famosas es http://www.kicadlib.org, donde por ejemplo tienes un enlace a esta librería: 

http://www.kicadlib.org/modules/Dispositivos_I2C.lib.zip

Que contiene estos componentes:
DS1631, DS1803, DS3231, PCA9535,
TLE-4242-G, ULN2803


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

El easy EDA online tiene ese componente, podes probar haciendo doble click en el link que te puse y te vas a la parte inferior del a izquierda donde dice "More Libraries" se abre una ventana colocas el nombre de tu dispositivo y te muestra con las distintas variante seleccions etc etc


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 22, 2015)

lcrs11 dijo:


> Lo malo del kicad es que no tiene muchos componentes, no encuentro por ejemplo el ULN2803.



Yo diría que es tan grande... Que luego no sabes que es lo que buscas o donde buscarlo, aparte de las librerías extras, al comienzo me enredo eso pero aprendí a usarlo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 4, 2015)

Pero de todos esos... Ninguno funciona bien, al momento de Exportar la imagen. Me refiero: haces un documento y exportas el diagrama, bien, al momento de imprimirlo o de presentarlo, las líneas no salen nada bien, y puede que por la delgadez de la pista o línea, ésta no se mire o se pierda.

¿Alguien sabe de alguna aplicación que muestre los diagramas con las pistas gruesas?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2015)

Kicad imprime las lineas gruesas. Eso si, me suena que si lo exportas a PDF salen finas, aunque eso dependerá de como lo exportes.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2015)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Pero de todos esos... Ninguno funciona bien, al momento de Exportar la imagen. Me refiero: haces un documento y exportas el diagrama, bien, al momento de imprimirlo o de presentarlo, las líneas no salen nada bien, y puede que por la delgadez de la pista o línea, ésta no se mire o se pierda.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de alguna aplicación que muestre los diagramas con las pistas gruesas?



A que formato lo exportas? con que medio lo imprimis?

Cuando las cosas no salen como queremos que fácil que es decir no sirve, cuando ni siquiera investigamos ni buscamos en la ayuda del programa o el manual.
Lo malo es que porque alguién habla de esa manera puede influir en otro usuario y hacerle perder una buena oportunidad.

Si no se ha leido toda la documentación nunca se podra sacar lo máximo de un programa
En lugar de afirmar categóricamente no sirve, seria mejor decir yo no logre hacer tal cosa


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 11, 2015)

Coincido con el de arriba, no se deben exportar en formatos gráficos, sino en vectores, lo ideal es exportar a PDF e imprimir directo desde ellos, si exportas a gráficos entiende que está el asunto de densidad de pixeles, una pantalla se considera a 72ppp mientras que una impresión en buena calidad requiere de mínimo 300ppp, eso hace que las líneas sea borrosas si se exporta como gráfico y luego se intenta imprimir.


----------



## arias887 (Abr 14, 2015)

Yo uso Pad2Pad (gratis), no exporto en pdf sino que imprimo en pdf con "pdfcreator" tamaño carta a 4000ppp y edito con "nitropdf pro 9" para girar, mover, copiar o borrar y poner las pistas y la leyenda en la misma pagina. 
Yo he impreso pistas de hasta 0.3mm sin ningun problema y, con buena mano en el proceso, se transfieren perfectamente.


----------



## lcrs11 (Abr 15, 2015)

Nuyel dijo:


> Coincido con el de arriba, no se deben exportar en formatos gráficos, sino en vectores, lo ideal es exportar a PDF e imprimir directo desde ellos, si exportas a gráficos entiende que está el asunto de densidad de pixeles, una pantalla se considera a 72ppp mientras que una impresión en buena calidad requiere de mínimo 300ppp, eso hace que las líneas sea borrosas si se exporta como gráfico y luego se intenta imprimir.



En eso tienes razon, si exportas como grafico, en ningun programa te saldra bien, yo lo que hice fue exportarlo a imagen pero imprimirlo de ahi mismo como fotografia sin insertarlo a mi documento word, y muy bien la impresion, o como dicen exportalo en vectores.

PD: algo que no me habia dado cuenta despues de haber usado tantos años el proteus es que se puede modificar el entorno de trabajo como modificar las letras, colores, etc, etc, al final quedan circuitos bien llamativos.


----------



## Miperro (May 14, 2015)

Consulta,

Cual creen que es el mejor simulador de circuitos, 

Estoy realizando un proyecto en el cual tomo una señal de un piezo electrico, la filtro y amplifico, y el tema es que al tratar de simularlo, la señal de salida varía mucho, siendo que reemplazo el piezo eléctrico por un circuito equivalente de una fuente de tensión con un capacitor en serie.

Realice todos los cálculos teóricos.. y las señales que obtengo a la salida son muy diferentes a las que debería obtener..
Es más utilice el multisim 12, el proteus 8 y el Tina, y con los tres obtengo diferentes respuestas a iguales condiciones de circuito... y no se a cual creerle ... :/

Estoy estancado en este paso, y no puedo seguir con el diseño.. que sería digitalizarla para su posterior tratado.

Desde ya muchas Gracias.

PD: está excelente el foro


----------



## SKYFALL (May 14, 2015)

No te confies en ningún simulador, has el montaje del circuito en fisico y haces mediciones para sacar conclusiones.


----------



## Miperro (May 14, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> No te confies en ningún simulador, has el montaje del circuito en fisico y haces mediciones para sacar conclusiones.



Si eso es lo ideal... pero el tema es que no tengo los componentes, y esperaba tener una buena idea antes de comprarlos.

Pero no me va a quedar otra que realizar la compra ...

Muchas Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## palurdo (May 14, 2015)

Si entiendes bien Inglés, y algo de como resuelven las ecuaciones diferenciales por métodos numéricos los simuladores, lee este interesantísima articulo de por que ltspice simula mejor que el resto (no es un articulo imparcial ya que lo ha escrito uno de sus creadores pero da buenos ejemplos).

http://www.linear.com/docs/46028


----------



## Miperro (May 14, 2015)

Excelente articulo.. está muy interesante..

Muchas Gracias Palurdo


----------



## fer716 (May 14, 2015)

hola . que me recomiendan para simular un estabilizador de 115 ac con transformador nucleo de hierro . quiero hacerle mejoras a estabilizador de 2000 w añadiendole un circuito off cuando pase de 130 o se baje de 70 . si se puede que sea on line o gratuito para empezar . agradezco la informacion


----------



## Moicotata (Jun 24, 2015)

Hola, ¿alguien me podría decir con qué programa se hizo este tipo de esquema?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola Moicotata

Creo que es Eagle; por tel tipo de conectores (Terminales).

Una curiosidad que tengo: para qué quieres saber con cual programa se desarrollo el circuito que presentas?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Selkir (Jun 26, 2015)

Ese esquema no está hecho con Eagle.

Hay muchos programas para hacer esquemas. Ahora, si lo que quieres que te salga como ese tendrás que esperar a que responda alguien que lo sepa o investigar por tu cuenta.

Te dejo una imagen de como quedan los esquemas con el Eagle.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 26, 2015)

En general, todos esos esquemas multicolores, no estan echos en un programa de diseño electrónico, en todo caso se inicia en uno de ellos luego se exporta a un formato gráfico para post ediciíon y alli se agregan colores y toda una gama de chiches que los dejan bien vistosos, en todo caso alli ya cuenta la habilidad de cada uno para hacer estas cosas.
La base del esquema parece ser livewier, con post edición

Ahora sería bueno que respondieras algo a todos quinees se han echo eco de tu pregunta, cuestión de cortesía... porque tirar una pregunta y luego desaparecer......


----------



## Moicotata (Oct 20, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Una curiosidad que tengo: para qué quieres saber con cual programa se desarrollo el circuito que presentas?.





pandacba dijo:


> En general, todos esos esquemas multicolores, no estan echos en un programa de diseño electrónico, en todo caso se inicia en uno de ellos luego se exporta a un formato gráfico para post ediciíon y alli se agregan colores y toda una gama de chiches que los dejan bien vistosos, en todo caso alli ya cuenta la habilidad de cada uno para hacer estas cosas.
> La base del esquema parece ser livewier, con post edición
> 
> Ahora sería bueno que respondieras algo a todos quinees se han echo eco de tu pregunta, cuestión de cortesía... porque tirar una pregunta y luego desaparecer......



Disculpas por no responder, aún no estoy familiarizado con las notificaciones, creí que nadie había respondido.

Aún sigo buscando, al parecer sí se trata de un programa electrónico, ya que he podido evidenciar que distintos autores lo utilizan. En verdad no hay problema con los demás editores,  pero quiero ‘ese’ editor en particular ya que  los gráficos y colores  hacen los esquemáticos  más comprensibles, eso es muy atractivo al menos para presentárselo a  los  principiantes. 
He probado reeditando   como me lo han sugerido, pero es muy moroso. 
La búsqueda continua, gracias por responder.    
Aquí otro autor:


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 20, 2015)

Ese programa es el Microsoft Visio electrical, conozco la mayoria de programas que usan las revistas electrónicas incluso Elektor, 

Trabajo en la area de diseño de una revista de Robótica Didáctica, y usamos programas de diseño electrónico,  convinados con CAD y Draw Desing, para que se vean mas llamativos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 21, 2015)

Hola amigos, les hago una consulta:
Alguien sabe como hacer en Kicad para que en el esquemático se vean los filamentos calentadores de las válvulas?
Hace días que investigo y no doy pié con bola...
Estoy haciendo un circuito con las viejas y queridas ECC83 y lo único que aparece en pantalla cuando pongo una de esas (o de cualquier otro modelo) son los terminales de ánodos, cátodos y grillas, pero ni noticias de los filamentos...
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2015)

Edita el componente y le pones lo que quieras.


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 21, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Edita el componente y le pones lo que quieras.



Ah OK! 
Preguntaba porque me pasa que, en la vista del PCB, el footprint si tiene los pines de filamentos, pero no en el símbolo esquemático y pensé que tal vez eso se podía hacer habilitando alguna opción o algo asi...
Bueno, a editar entonces.
Garcias!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2015)

Recuerda que has de hacer coincidir el número o nombre del pad con el del esquema


----------



## pandacba (Dic 22, 2015)

Cuando ni siquiera exitian los transistores para no complicar el dibujo se se equematizaban los tubos sin el filamento, lo cual es obvio que esta, y se hacia un dibujo pequeño con el número de tubo número de pines y la conección de los mismos, ya sea en paralelo, en serie o serie paralelo, por el mimo motivo muchos programas no lo muestran de la misma manera que no muestran los pines de alimentación de los CI


----------



## gaspi (Dic 26, 2015)

Buenos días, 

Soy un ingeniero aficionado a la electrónica que voy a dar (entre otros temas), electricidad y electrónica para alumnos de ESO y Bachillerato. 

La idea que tengo es usar un software gratuito o comunidad, que no sea un coste para alumnos ni para el propio colegio (este último si debe ser un coste que no sea MUY elevado a poder ser, ya se sabe como esta la educación).

Por ahora se ha ido funcionando con el coocodrile. Por mi parte he estado pensando en otras alternativas como fritzing pero este no simula...
Por ahora estoy probando el easyeda (web). 

Alguna otra idea? 

GRACIAS!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2015)

Usa el simetrix, el demo es completamente operativo y solo tiene limitaciones en el tamaño del circuito a simular, pero para tu aplicacion es mas que suficiente.
O podes usar el LTSpice.. pero es mas complejo de entender y utilizar.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2015)

Últimamente estoy usando Qucs para ciclos formativos.
Es un poco "raro" pero una vez que le tomas el pulso me gusta bastante.
Es open source, está para linux, mac y winbugs.

Hace el análisis fasorial para circuitos de alterna, no conozco otro que lo haga pagando o sin pagar aunque seguro que existe;  no soy muy fan de los simuladores y no he buscado mucho la verdad.

Simula digital, analógico, análisis en frecuencia y bastantes cosas mas. La mayoría de las cosas no las uso.

También hay un simulador de protoboard para circuitos solo digitales muy sencillote y muy práctico: http://www.tourdigital.net/SimuladorTTLconEscenarios.htm es tan solo un .exe que funciona en windows evidentemente pero que también lo hace sin pegas en wine.

Para circuitos de automatismos está el CADeSIMU que está bastante bien aunque su interface es un poco incómoda. Busca por CANAL PLC, hay mas programas interesantes de autómatas etc...
La última versión no se por qué en wine se pone en italiano, la anterior que tampoco tiene grandes diferencias va bien.

Con esos tres mas o menos funciono.


----------



## MaxBlack (Dic 29, 2015)

gaspi dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Soy un ingeniero aficionado a la electrónica que voy a dar (entre otros temas), electricidad y electrónica para alumnos de ESO y Bachillerato.
> 
> ...



Hola, EasyEDA es un  Software de Diseño PCB gratuito, cero- instalación, basado en la nube y Web, captura esquemática con integración poderosa, simulación de circuitos de modo mixto y la disposición de PCB en un entorno sin fisuras navegador de multiplataforma, Abrir easyeda.com en cualquier navegador y acceso a más de 77.400 esquemática y 15.000 bibliotecas SPICE para empezar a moverse con su propio diseño impreso electrónico. : D


----------



## victor6298 (Dic 30, 2015)

MaxBlack dijo:


> Hola, EasyEDA es un  Software de Diseño PCB gratuito, cero- instalación, basado en la nube y Web, captura esquemática con integración poderosa, simulación de circuitos de modo mixto y la disposición de PCB en un entorno sin fisuras navegador de multiplataforma, Abrir easyeda.com en cualquier navegador y acceso a más de 77.400 esquemática y 15.000 bibliotecas SPICE para empezar a moverse con su propio diseño impreso electrónico. : D


saludos amigos y que piensan del design spark 7.1 es recomendable para alguien que se esta iniciando en el diseño de pcbs (un principiante)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2015)

Para quein empiez no lo aconsejaría el pcb wizard, el layout 6.0 y una vez adquirida cierta destreza ir en busca de otros programas más potentes


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola, alguien sabe de un programa que me permita pasar los diseños del PCB del EAGLE 7,5,0 a formato 3D? en sí, el EAGLE posee un "formato 3D" pero depende de otra empresa, te hace conectar a internet y descargar un PDF que con una PC de bajos recursos no se puede ver muy bien,
existe alguno de bajos recursos, o que no sea tan problemático para ver el diseño 3D?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 20, 2016)

y para que ver en 3D?

proteus lo hace pero no me gusta nada proteus, altium es muy pesado para hacer diseños simples a menos que empieces a diseñar con mucho patillaje.

yo uso el eagle simple y aveces el PCB wizzard alomejor no soy exigente


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2016)

Eso pensaba yo. Pero despues de probarlo quiero más...
El kicad lo representa enn3d y la verdad es que te da una mejor idea del resultado final.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 20, 2016)

sera?

intentare usar kicad el altium es super pesado ese no me gusto


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 20, 2016)

Así es, el Altium es bastante pesado para lo que hace.
Para realizar Circuitos Impresos, les recomiendo el Sprint-Layout. Es ligero, cómodo y tiene algunas cosas interesantes.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 20, 2016)

Consulta respecto al Livewire:

¿Cómo puedo simular con el mayor realismo posible la alimentación doméstica de 220 V 50 Hz ?

Cada vez que le pongo la fuente de alterna y le aplico esos parámetros hace todo tipo de delirios.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 20, 2016)

proteus aveces lo uso cuando tengo algo de flojera. 
pero cosas serias esta el  multisim muy bueno.

aunque yo rara vez simulo un circuito.


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 21, 2016)

el armado 3D no es por armarlo en sí, si no por resultado final la altura de componentes y el gabinete a necesitar, asi puedo obtener mejores resultados con el circuito impreso, igualmente el EAGLE lo utilizo sin ningun problema, salvo la característica 3D que no la puedo utilizar en la PC que nos entregaron en la escuela


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 21, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> proteus aveces lo uso cuando tengo algo de flojera.
> pero cosas serias esta el  multisim muy bueno.
> 
> aunque yo rara vez simulo un circuito.



Precisamente porque rara vez simulas circuitos puedes decir semejante falacia, Yo tengo muchísima experiencia con programas de diseño y simulación y puedo decir que Proteus es muy superior a Multisim en todos los aspectos.

Para diseños de PCB el único que lo supera es ALTIUM, pero como simulador no existe ningún otro software más avanzado que Proteus.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 21, 2016)

yo me referia en cuestiones analogicas y de logica digital , el proteus le vi muchas fallas cuando estudiaba ingenieria.

bueno simulamos muchos circuitos y muchas veces era diferente Vs multisim al circuito construido. 

en microcontroladores es muy bueno, la verdad pero yo en lo personal casi no simulo.

se que estoy mal, y rara vez hago debug cuando programo y tambien estoy mal pero si puedo decir que altium es muy muy pesado, sobre todo la licencia que casi nadie o practicamente nadie la tiene
incluso empresas que llegue a visitar no tienen licencia.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 21, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo me referia en cuestiones analogicas y de logica digital , el proteus le vi muchas fallas cuando estudiaba ingenieria.
> 
> bueno simulamos muchos circuitos y muchas veces era diferente Vs multisim al circuito construido.
> 
> ...



muy de acuerdo contigo respecto a ALTIUM, en la mayoría de los casos es mas valioso ahorrar recursos en el PC, sobre todo cuando el diseño no requiere de mayor complejidad.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 21, 2016)

yo desde hace 4 años uso la misma computadora y mi PC que en paz descanse me duro 10 años
nunca le exigi mas.

yo opino que un buen diseño no requiere de una super computadora, casi el 99.99% de las fallas de diseño en simulacion y en grabado de pcbs se encuentra entre el asiento y el teclado


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 22, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo desde hace 4 años uso la misma computadora y mi PC que en paz descanse me duro 10 años
> nunca le exigi mas.
> 
> yo opino que un buen diseño no requiere de una super computadora, casi el 99.99% de las fallas de diseño en simulacion y en grabado de pcbs se encuentra entre el asiento y el teclado



Un buen gallo canta en cualquier gallinero eso es cierto  pero también es cierto que mientras mejores herramientas tengamos, mejor haremos nuestro trabajo y empleando el menor tiempo posible!

Yo la mayor parte de mi trabajo utilizo Proteus, es muy bueno a mi manera de ver y no consume tantos recursos, otro software de menor calidad no me interesa...


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 22, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:
			
		

> Perdón chicos, pero me pasaron por arriba como trapo mojado...
> 
> Si la pregunta no corresponde a éste hilo ¿abro uno nuevo?



Yo solo he usado Multisim, y nunca he tenido problemas con los cálculos, a veces solo hay que hacer mas reales los componentes (agregar los parámetros de fuga y efectos parásitos por ejemplo).


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 12, 2016)

pandacba dijo:


> A que formato lo exportas? con que medio lo imprimis?
> 
> Cuando las cosas no salen como queremos que fácil que es decir no sirve, cuando ni siquiera investigamos ni buscamos en la ayuda del programa o el manual.
> Lo malo es que porque alguién habla de esa manera puede influir en otro usuario y hacerle perder una buena oportunidad.
> ...



El archivo BORRAR 01 es la captura del documento en elcual pongo un diagrama y las líneas se borran.

el archivo Borrar 02 es la captura del diagrama de la placa PCB del cual no tengo inconveniente en ello. 

Sólo es el inconveniente con los diagramas y sus líneas tan delgadas....

¿Habrá algún software que haga esto de engrosar las pistas?


----------



## MaxBlack (Feb 17, 2016)

Xcircuit- es un software de diseño gratuito de la plataforma OpenCircuit, orientado a entornos Unix / Linux. Puede utilizar este software en Windows si tiene el Citrix X-Server en ejecución o mediante la API para Windows. Posee muchas versiones de software disponibles, con lo cual se deberán seguir varios tutoriales de puesta a punto antes de poder utilizarlo.

Tina - es una solución asequible para las pequeñas industrias y autónomos. Facilita el dibujo del circuito, desarrollos de diseño, simulación y otras características. Como característica notable, permite la prueba en tiempo real de los circuitos.

TinyCAD - es un software de dibujo esquemático para Windows de la empresa Sourceforge. Es compatible con el dibujo esquemático, desarrollo de diseño y simulación de circuitos. Está disponible para su descarga gratuita.







EasyEDA- es una herramienta de EDA libre basado en cloud que facilita el dibujo esquemático, la simulación de circuitos y el diseño del PCB. 
Puede dibujar esquemas rápidamente usando las bibliotecas disponibles en el navegador. Los trabajos realizados pueden ser privados, públicos o compartidos. Otros esquemas y bibliotecas pueden ser importados de Altium, Águila, KiCad y LTspice. Los archivos se pueden exportar en varios formatos, incluyendo JSO. También ofrece fabricación del PCB a muy bajo coste.


----------



## transfojuan (Ago 13, 2016)

*que les parece flowcode es sencillo pero ayuda a muchos principiantes no?*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 12, 2017)

Orientame, quiero hacer mi primera revista de Electronica, pero necesito hacerlo con diagramas que no se dañen al pasarlas a la imprenta (que los diagramas sean ilegibles)

¿Qué programas usas para las revistas?

He descargado y comprado la version Premium de Microsoft Visio, Adobe Ilustrator y también tengo Proteus...

Tienes alguna idea de que programas usan para que sea mas entendible el diagrama en las revistas?

Te lo agradeceré



ElectroWero dijo:


> Ese programa es el Microsoft Visio electrical, conozco la mayoria de programas que usan las revistas electrónicas incluso Elektor,
> 
> Trabajo en la area de diseño de una revista de Robótica Didáctica, y usamos programas de diseño electrónico,  convinados con CAD y Draw Desing, para que se vean mas llamativos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2017)

En muchas revistas que se ven diagramas vistosos, no son soft de electrónica, primero hacen el diseño en uno de electrónica y una vez que todo esta bien ordenado pasa a las manos de un diseñador gráfico que mediante una serie de premisas prefijadas ho hace vistoso a los ojos es decir es puro arte


----------



## Vick (Ene 12, 2017)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Orientame, quiero hacer mi primera revista de Electronica, pero necesito hacerlo con diagramas que no se dañen al pasarlas a la imprenta (que los diagramas sean ilegibles)
> 
> ¿Qué programas usas para las revistas?
> 
> ...



No se mucho de impresión ni de diseño gráfico, pero he trabajado antes para una editorial y siempre piden los diagramas e ilustraciones en formato vectorial si es posible, si usas Proteus puedes exportar los circuitos en formato EPS y después los puedes abrir en Illustrator.

Supongo que el formato vectorial es el más adecuado ya que no se pierde calidad al reducir o aumentar las dimensiones, ya sea para exportar imágenes o para imprimir, lo que si sucede con imágenes rasterizadas, sobre todo si son de baja resolución y la impresión es de alta resolución, se hacen borrosas o pixeladas.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 12, 2017)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Orientame, quiero hacer mi primera revista de Electronica, pero necesito hacerlo con diagramas que no se dañen al pasarlas a la imprenta (que los diagramas sean ilegibles)
> 
> ¿Qué programas usas para las revistas?
> 
> ...



Hola paisano tanto para diagramas y PCB lo ideal es usar Corel Draw y como te indican formato vectorial.

Si es para crear una revista mi consejo es que no copies ni pcb ni diagramas directamente realizados por algún programa de diseño electrónico.

Lo ideal es que tu mismo hagas los diseños de los diagramas y PCB, claro despues de realizarlos con algun programa y luego pasarlos a un grafico de alta calidad, es tedioso si pero lo mejor es que tu revista lleve un diseño hecho por ti más no por un software electrónico, eso también te evita derechos de autor incluso demandas.

Es por ello que cada revista tiene su sello personal y sus gráficos son realizados mas por un diseñador grafico que un diseñador electrónico.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2017)

No es tan así, un diseñador gráfico no tiene idea de los lazos de corriente por masas mal distribuidas, la revista elektor utilzo por ejemplo software electrónico y personalizo sus diseño mediante diseño gráfico.
Para que una revista sea existosa lo que publica, no solo sus esquemas deben serlo porque hasta el más sencillo de los circuitos con un pcb malo no sirve, y eso no puede saberlo un diseñador gráfico.
El sabe del arte pero no de electrónica y alli es donde va *"Zapatero, a tus  zapatos!!!"*


----------



## Yairman (Ene 12, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> No es tan así, un diseñador gráfico no tiene idea de los lazos de corriente por masas mal distribuidas, la revista elektor utilzo por ejemplo software electrónico y personalizo sus diseño mediante diseño gráfico.
> Para que una revista sea existosa lo que publica, no solo sus esquemas deben serlo porque hasta el más sencillo de los circuitos con un pcb malo no sirve, y eso no puede saberlo un diseñador gráfico.
> El sabe del arte pero no de electrónica y alli es donde va *"Zapatero, a tus  zapatos!!!"*




No dije que el diagrama o pcb lo haga un diseñador gráfico, después de que haya pasado por los filtros de quienes hacen los proyectos y es un personal con un alto nivel de diseño electrónico, ahí si pasa al área de gráficos que debe ser una persona que sepa de impresión.

Un periódico no lo imprime un reportero o si? Ponte a pensar antes de sacar dichos de cajón.

Incluso uno puede llevar los gráficos digitales a una litografía donde te imprimen tus revistas libros y demás.

En lo personal fabrico mis propios manuales, libros y demás para mis estudiantes, pero para tener un alto nivel en gráficos que es lo que pregunta el muchacho, lo ideal es trabajar la revista en vectores.

Publicar un PCB o diagrama en una revista con proteus o otro programa directamente con los mismo gráficos del software es  no tener ni 5 de originalidad.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2017)

Compro revistas de electrónica mucho antes que existiera la PC, alli había que hacerlo todo a mano y se regian generalmente por las reglas de dibujo, por ejemplo las resistencias los americanos, las representaban como /\/\/\/\ en cambio en el sistema europeo era el clásico rectangulo y la mayoria de los circuitos tenian esa caracteristicas.
Sin embargo las publicaciones de Philips y Grundig se destacaban del resto teniendo su propia impronta.
En esos años todo se hacía a mano, de echo en la universidad teníamos dibujo donde debíamos aprender a dibujar los símbolos eléctricos y electrónicos, los cuales estaban regidos por normas en esa época.
Yo dibujaba en papel cuadriculado la dispocición de los componentes, lo recortaba y lo pegaba sobre el pcb virgen dond se encontraba cada perforación marcaba con un punzoncito, luego marcaba las pistas con lápiz, y con pintura o esmalte "pintaba" las areas donde debería estar las pistas, lo atacaba con  percloruro férrico, lavaba y retiraba la pintura, había que ser muy prolijo, luego letraset introdujo los ojalillos transferibles tiras para las pistas y lo bueno que par los CI ya venian echos y solo habia que transferirlos con cuidado. Que épocas!!!


----------



## Yairman (Ene 13, 2017)

En mis tiempos los impresos se hacia con papel contac y bisturí, atacados con cloruro férrico, el primer libro de electrónica hecho en Colombia se llamaba Mr Electrónico era como un cuaderno con proyectos en la mayoría basados con el 555.







El fundador murió y la revista se acabo.

El primer diagrama electrónico que tuve en mis manos lo trajo un familiar que estuvo de vacaciones en Japón en la década del 75.

Muy bien dicho que épocas de como se hacían las cosas antes, antes que hubiera internet lo mejor era salir a buscar diagramas o encargarlos para construir amplificadores que nostálgia.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 20, 2017)

Enterada!
Guardar como vectoriales y luego exportado como EPS para editarlo con Adobe ilustrator 

Gracias

Miren lo que hacen los de Inventables:






y otro:


----------



## Yairman (Ene 20, 2017)

Elektor usa  desde hace años IEC symbols y Adobe Illustrador y algunos diseños con Corel Draw.

Están buenos esos diseños de Inentable.eu en 2D, pero ojo que es una web completamente distinta a los diseñadores profesionales de inventables.com.

Inventable en su Facebook menciona los programas que usa, tal como dice no es un secreto es más bien habilidad en gráficos y mucho tiempo de trabajo, usa Corel Draw y Inkscape.

Corel Draw es un programa muy potente para diseñar buenos gráficos electrónicos, en mi caso lo complemento con SketchUp.

Si necesitas alguna colaboración gráfica o algún tip solo comentalo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 22, 2017)

Encontré que ELECTRA E7 funciona bien con Microsoft Visio:

https://radicasoftware.com/download-electrical-cad.php#


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

Con   cualquier programa de dibujo, creand cada objeto se puede llegar a lo mismo.
Hay que hacer todos los simbolos uno por uno y de esa forma personalizamos con nuestro propio estilo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 1, 2017)

Crocodile Clips ya pasó a mejor vida... Ahora es Gratis y se llama YENKA, también tiene software gratis para MacOS y supone que ahora Simula PICAXE y PICS


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2017)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Crocodile Clips ya pasó a mejor vida... Ahora es Gratis y se llama YENKA, también tiene software gratis para MacOS y supone que ahora Simula PICAXE y PICS



Por ningún lado pone que sea gratis, te bajas una versión de 15 días y después hay que pagar.
Lo que tampoco pone es el precio.


----------



## spike20 (Sep 4, 2017)

wenas wenas...quisiera hacer una consulta estoy usando el livewire junto con el PCB Wizar, recien le estoy agarrando la mano, y he notado que en un circuito de generador de sirenas con dos 555 el speaker no emite sonido, no asi el buzzer...algun consejo o  incluso programa donde pueda simular sonido??
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2017)

armalo es muy fácil y los 555 son rebaratos, para tu caso no hay nada mejor que una prueba en directo en un protoboard


----------



## spike20 (Sep 4, 2017)

lo he hecho y de ahi al wizard pero me he equivocado al trasladarlo al pcb...gracias por responder...y a seguir probando


----------

